# Flowering Salvinia



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have an container outside with some floating plants. Looks like my Salvinia is flowering.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool. Surface space looks like cut throat competition though.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Are you keeping any fish in the water?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There are endlers and red rili shrimp in there. It is very crowded but I'll be taking it apart soon so I haven't thinned it out in a while.


----------

